# portmaster -o newport oldport -- question



## free-and-bsd (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Could you please advise: if I use `portmaster -o <newport> <oldport>`, will all the ports dependent on <oldport> after that be counted as dependent on <newport>? I mean, will I then be able to run `portmaster -r <newport>` to recompile all these ports dependent on the replaced <oldport> against the <newport>?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2013)

free-and-bsd said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> could you please advise: if I use `portmaster -o <newport> <oldport>`, will all the ports dependent on <oldport> after that be counted as depnedent on <newport>?



Yes.



> I mean, will I then be able to run `portmaster -r <newport>` to recompile all these ports dependent on the replaced <oldport> against the <newport>?



Probably.  Remember that the dependencies `portmaster -o` changes are only in the package database.  If the Makefile for a port specifically looks for a certain version of a dependency, it may reinstall "oldport" anyway.

It may be helpful to list the specific ports in question.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, thanks for the answer and I'll keep that in mind.


----------

